# Canvas prints - Print at home set?



## pav_skipton (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi. Did anyone heard about that?
www.you-frame.com
they offer canvas to print at home using any a4 home printer.
The price is reasonable. what you do you think?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2010)

I've never heard of that.  

The way that my lab does canvas prints, is to print the photo on metallic photo paper, then lifting the emulsion from the paper and laminating (with heat and/or pressure) onto the canvas substrate.   

This makes me think that any at-home type of canvas printing will be low quality.


----------



## pav_skipton (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm thinking about this as a gift for my friends. Also I got some family pictures that I will like to put on my wall...


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 28, 2010)

I was at my cities exhibition "Capital Ex" last night, and there was a booth for something very similar.  As expected, it wasn't all that impressive.  It's like the Canvas has a paper coating, and you are just printing on that paper.  So when it's done, it's just a print that has some texture.  It is more impressive that plain paper, but it's no where near a really nice Canvas print, or even a really nice photo paper.


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2010)

i have printed several images on canvas, heavy duty canvas from hahanumle and used their gallery wrap kit to finish off and they look terrific. As an added measure I sprayed them with UV protective spray.


----------



## bruceco12 (Feb 25, 2013)

pav_skipton said:


> Hi. Did anyone heard about that?
> www.you-frame.com
> they offer canvas to print at home using any a4 home printer.
> The price is reasonable. what you do you think?



I never heard about this. I'm curious about the quality of the canvas prints because we do canvas prints differently. We use different process and printer in printing in canvas.


----------

